# Secuencia para 4 luces



## vfa (Mar 25, 2006)

Hola, alguno tienen alguna documentación relativa al diseño de un circuito que presente alrededor de 4 secuencias de luces?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 25, 2006)

Puede hacerlo sencillamente con FF JK, un compañero hace tiempo me paso este, puede usarlo como ejemplo, le adjunto diagrama y simulación.

Saludos y gracias a Guachochico por el diagrama.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 20, 2009)

porcierto, que programa usaste para la simulación?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2009)

Uno que estaba disponible en 2006 (¡mirá la fecha del post anterior!)  

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://my.ece.ucsb.edu/bobsclass/2C/Simulation/circuit_maker.htm
está el programa y tutor o guía de uso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 21, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Uno que estaba disponible en 2006 (¡mirá la fecha del post anterior!)
> 
> Saludos


 
y??? acaso se ha dessuscrito del tema (o como se diga)

saludos

Pd muchas gracias elaficionado


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> y??? acaso se ha dessuscrito del tema (o como se diga)


Sí, al cambiar de plataforma. Si no se suscribió de nuevo después del cambio, no está suscripto (y el último mensaje que posteó es de junio de este año, con lo que no lo veo muy viable).

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 21, 2009)

upss es verdad 

salu2


----------



## Dalcy256 (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un gran dilema... Me asignaron un proyecto de logica digital donde debo realizar una secuencia de tres luces, pero sólo debo emplear compuertas lógicas... además de que el sistema no deje de funcionar y que sólo encienda una luz a la vez... Por favor, si alguien me puede dar una idea, no se ni como plantear el mapa de Karnaugh para este sistema!!


----------

